# That's my boy!



## mickle (23 Jul 2012)

Big sister's cast off. He's _just_ on it, and could use a slightly shorter stem. The brakes are stonking on it.


----------



## dan_bo (23 Jul 2012)

SUDS ON THE CHAIN? DOES HE KNOW NOTHING?


nice picks them mick.


----------



## cyberknight (23 Jul 2012)

Cav or Brad in the making ?
Very nice !!!, i am tyring to get my lad to ride atm but we are still at the stabilizer stage as hes the oly kid i know can fall off a bike with them on


----------



## PpPete (23 Jul 2012)

My kids could fall off stabilizers too. Horrible things.
Get rid of them. Take the pedals off, let him scoot it along for a bit then find a gentle downslope to freewheel down .... takes but a few minutes and then they are away.


----------



## benb (23 Jul 2012)

I like his jacket - very cool.


----------



## benb (23 Jul 2012)

PpPete said:


> My kids could fall off stabilizers too. Horrible things.
> Get rid of them. Take the pedals off, let him scoot it along for a bit then find a gentle downslope to freewheel down .... takes but a few minutes and then they are away.


 
So do you think I could do:
1) Remove stabilisers
2) Get him used to scooting, balancing, steering, braking
3) A few goes freewheeling down a slope
4) Pedals back on, and raise saddle a bit

all in one afternoon? My son is 4½, but pretty tall and physically confident.


----------



## Silver Fox (23 Jul 2012)

Nice pics Mickle, you must be very proud. Doesn't seem two minutes since my lads were that age.


----------



## PpPete (23 Jul 2012)

benb said:


> So do you think I could do:
> 1) Remove stabilisers
> 2) Get him used to scooting, balancing, steering, braking
> 3) A few goes freewheeling down a slope
> ...


 
Don't rush kids into anything.... but once they can freewheel a few tens of yards down a slope everything else just seems to click.


----------



## mickle (23 Jul 2012)

benb said:


> I like his jacket - very cool.


It's his big sister's!


----------



## mickle (23 Jul 2012)

Silver Fox said:


> Nice pics Mickle, you must be very proud. Doesn't seem two minutes since my lads were that age.


I'm proud of all of them actually - I really should post up more pics of each of them + their bikes. To be fair they've got their mum and late father to thank for getting them into it. I'm just building on their good work.


----------



## Berties (23 Jul 2012)

i wish my two would clean their mtb s,lazy so and so's
looks like he's a good lad for you !!


----------



## summerdays (24 Jul 2012)

Very nice, and starting them early (on cleaning their own bike!!!). (Raise the brake levers slightly to make it slightly easier for him to reach - she says teaching Mickle to suck eggs ).


----------



## mickle (24 Jul 2012)

summerdays said:


> Raise the brake levers slightly to make it slightly easier for him to reach - she says teaching Mickle to suck eggs ).


I'm way ahead of you!


----------



## Norm (24 Jul 2012)

benb said:


> So do you think I could do:
> 1) Remove stabilisers
> 2) Get him used to scooting, balancing, steering, braking
> 3) A few goes freewheeling down a slope
> ...


I think you missed an important early stage there, Ben.


----------



## benb (25 Jul 2012)

Norm said:


> I think you missed an important early stage there, Ben.



Have child?


----------



## Norm (25 Jul 2012)

benb said:


> Have child?


Remove pedals?


----------



## Red Light (25 Jul 2012)

benb said:


> Have child?


 
Yes, definitely take the stabilisers off for that bit


----------



## benb (25 Jul 2012)

Norm said:


> Remove pedals?


 
Oh yes, well spotted.

Obviously that was a deliberate mistake, to see who was paying attention.


----------



## Melonfish (25 Jul 2012)

got two weeks off at the end of the summer holidays, i'm taking the monsters out for cycles, they love their bikes. going to show my eldest how to look after his too.


----------



## PpPete (25 Jul 2012)

Be careful with kids folks, put silly challenges in front of them and they might just say " when can we go do that ? "
Long story ... but it's how I got back into cycling.
Our kids (never having ridden their MTBs more than 2 miles from home) suddenly had the "opportunity" to ride John o' Groats - Land's End.
Ended up being out "family holiday" in 2010.... youngest to go the whole way on his own bike was only 12 at the time.


----------

